# When to separate Mom & Dad??



## Amandakeen83 (May 6, 2015)

I want to prevent future breeding.... currently sitting on eggs ... when is OK to separate the parents so they won't have more??


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I dont seperate mine, it causes them to much anxiety, mine always start mating again when the chicks are about 3 weeks which is when i pull them. I then remove the nest box, give mom a dish of fake eggs in the bottom of the cage ( removing any real ones as she lays) and start covering them up early giving them long nights. They usually stop mating, she will still lay her clutch but only half heartedly sits on them at random times and after that she abandons the nest and they are done for a while. During this time they still have visitation rights to their babies who they still feed when I am feeding them... actually they steal the formula off the spoon as I feed the babies then they feed them, sort of a round about way of handfeeding...lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you aren't hand feeding then once the babies are weaned you can. Or you can separate mom and leave dad to handle baby duty. Males usually do most of the work at the end anyways.


----------



## Amandakeen83 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for advice! Very helpful!


----------

